# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Aprobado un trasvase de 87,4 hectómetros para regadío entre abril y junio

## ARAGORM

La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura ha aprobado un trasvase de 87,4 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para el regadío, según han confirmado hoy fuentes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) y del Partido Socialista de la Región de Murcia.
Segun comenta La Verdad de Murcia.
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201003...003311344.html

----------


## alcarreño

ya lleva una semana saliendo agua dede el tajo para murcia

----------


## santy

El domingo, en la provincia de Albacete, donde cruza con la autovía de Valencia, el trasvase pasaba hasta arriba, cosa que me llamó la atención.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## nando

asi iba el trasvase esta tarde





curiosa oruga robotizada (control numerico) para la limpieza de ramas de la central electrica

la cual se desplaza hacia el lado mediante railes para depositar las ramas

----------


## alcarreño

buenas fotos Nando

----------


## pama

> La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura ha aprobado un trasvase de 87,4 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para el regadío, según han confirmado hoy fuentes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) y del Partido Socialista de la Región de Murcia.
> Segun comenta La Verdad de Murcia.
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201003...003311344.html


ES UNA VERGUENZA. Creo que todos debemos recordar que el tajo desemboca en el atlantico y no en el mediterraneo.NO AL TRASVASE

----------


## Nodoyuna

> ES UNA VERGUENZA. Creo que todos debemos recordar que el tajo desemboca en el atlantico y no en el mediterraneo.NO AL TRASVASE


Me ha hecho gracia esto que has dicho, porque muchos pensarán que es una exageración pero resulta totalmente literal, ahora mismo con el trasvase en marcha (y no a tope) el Tajo va mucho más hacia el Mediterraneo que hacia el Atlántico, casi tres veces más de agua se va hacia el Mediterraneo que hacia el Atlántico, se puede ver en los caudales que acabo de mirar en el SAIH:




16,04 m3/s van hacia el Mediterraneo.
6,65 m3/s van hacia el Atlántico.

----------


## ben-amar

> La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura ha aprobado un trasvase de 87,4 hectómetros cúbicos de agua para el regadío, según han confirmado hoy fuentes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) y del Partido Socialista de la Región de Murcia.
> Segun comenta La Verdad de Murcia.
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201003...003311344.html


Pienso que falta una infraestructura necesaria en la zona (embalses) y una buena gestion por parte de las comunidades de regantes ,o es para consumo?

----------


## REEGE

Los Municipios Ribereños reclaman un 40% de agua permanente en cabecera. 
Los alcaldes de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños han iniciado una campaña de sensibilización e información a nivel nacional sobre la que se ha convertido en su principal reivindicación en materia de agua; la garantía de una lámina permanente del 40% en los embalses de cabecera independientemente de la reserva estratégica para toda la región que se está negociando incluir en el Estatuto de Castilla La Mancha. 


. 
Julián Rebollo, presidente de los municipios ribereños



Los Municipios Ribereños reclaman un 40% de agua permanente en cabecera.


Lo que preocupa a los municipios del entorno de Entrepeñas y Buendía es que, de nuevo, se les deje al margen de las consideraciones de desarrollo que garantiza un agua que tienen tan cerca y a la vez tan lejos y de la que siempre han sido los últimos en beneficiarse. Por eso, esta campaña para decir que ya está bien y hacer realidad una demanda histórica de estos pueblos.   


 Desde la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños no quieren entrar en consideraciones de si son necesarios 4 mil o 6 mil hectómetros cúbicos a repartir entre todos los embalses de la región, que es lo que centra el debate en torno a este punto del Estatuto, pero sí creen que el Tajo se vertebra en cabecera y por eso reclaman un mínimo independiente de unos mil hectómetros en Entrepeñas y Buendía que garanticen la supervivencia de estos pueblos.  


Precisamente el Consejero de Presidencia anunciaba que la reunión de la Ponencia en el Congreso de los Diputados ha dado luz verde a un texto reformado del Estatuto en el que se contempla una reserva estratégica de 4 mil hectómetros cúbicos. Una resolución apoyada por PSOE y CIU, rechazada por UPyD y de la que se han abstenido Izquierda Unida y PP.  Sobre la demanda de los ribereños, Valverde se mostraba favorable aunque habrá que estudiarlo, aseguraba. Lo importante es que haya agua para poder realizar esa lámina permanente. De hecho, no se podía hacer hasta ahora, que no había agua, menos aún con los 600 hectómetros que pedía el PP y quizá sí con estos 4 mil hectómetros aprobados.  


Ahora el texto tendrá que ir a pleno y allí esperan desde el gobierno regional que el PP se les sume para que el Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla La Mancha salga adelante con el total respaldo de los dos principales grupos políticos de la región. 


(GRACIAS a todos, desde los dos puntos de vista, por debatir por un bien necesario y esencial que ésta en Castilla la Mancha, y que a veces ayuda a otras comunidades a su desarrollo social. Un saludo a todos.)

----------


## jasg555

Es evidente, después de los datos aportados, no andar con medias tintas y mostrar una clara postura en contra del trasvase.

 Con esos datos se vé claramente el grave perjuicio, primero para el Tajo como ente vivo, y después para la población ribereña y del Tajo Medio.

El trasvase en realidad se está utilizando en su mayor parte para utilizar sus recursos en proyectos urbanísticos y del pelotazo urbanístico; bien directamente, indirectamente, o con argucias que disfrazan el uso tradicional del que realmente se da.

Las autoridades murcianas muestran una corrupción total al no controlar de la manera debida un recurso que se les da a un coste rídículo y totalmente hipersubvencionado.

Ya es hora de que los que estamos en contra de un expolio salvaje de uno de los ríos principales peninsulares hablemos las cosas claras.

NO AL TRASVASE. NI EL TAJO-SEGURA NI NINGUNO.

----------


## pama

estoy de acuerdo NO AL TRASVASE y todo mi apoyo para los pueblos ribereños, ya esta bien de consentir este atraco a mano armada

----------


## gomar

> estoy de acuerdo NO AL TRASVASE y todo mi apoyo para los pueblos ribereños, ya esta bien de consentir este atraco a mano armada


El fin de Trasvase supondria la ruina total de la Región de Murcia, parte de Almeria y Alicante y la perdida de 60.000 puestos de trabajo, el 20% de la exportaciones agricolas de España y 2000 milones de euros en exportaciones. 

No creo que ningun gobierno nacional acepte esto a cambio de NADA

El fin del trasvase no supondria tanto para Castilla la Mancha

Es una cabezoneria de politicastros en la cual ha caido (por lo facil del populismo) toda una region

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro, claro, a nosotros los castellano manchegos nos manipulan los políticos, en cambio vosotros en Levante sois personas bien informadas.

Esos datos que das son un total disparate, cómo hemos dicho muchas veces para Murcia TODA LA AGRICULTURA es un 5% del PIB (datos del INE) así que acabar con el trasvase no sería la ruina ni total ni parcial y ya no digamos para Alicante o Almería que reciben una cantidad ínfima de agua. 

Los que no estamos dispuestos a aguantar este expolio a CAMBIO DE NADA, somos nosotros los castellano manchegos, usar el agua de todos los campos de de golf que estais haciendo sin parar para los regadios que este expolio a Castilla la Mancha se va a acabar, que ya estamos muy hartos.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> El fin de Trasvase supondria la ruina total de la Región de Murcia, parte de Almeria y Alicante y la perdida de 60.000 puestos de trabajo, el 20% de la exportaciones agricolas de España y 2000 milones de euros en exportaciones.


El valor de TODAS las exportaciones hortofrutícolas de la regíon de Murcia fue de 1425 millones de euros en el 2009 así que me resulta un poco dificil entender como el trasvase puede generar 2000 millones de euros en exportaciones...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.coitarm.org/index.php/act...-2009-24-menos

----------


## jasg555

La excusa del mantenimiento de la agricultura ha tapado el verdadero consumidor de gran parte del agua del trasvase.
Y ese consumidor "tapado" no es otro que el ladrillazo y todo lo que lleva anexo.

Como siempre te vas a enfrentar al engaño murciano, como nunca van a ir de frente, con las necesidades reales, no hay negociación limpia y razonada, como propone nuestro bienintencionado compañero Cantarín.

Por eso, la única postura real para solucionar el desaguisado causado por ésta nefasta obra es el NO AL TRASVASE. Tanto a Levante como a La Mancha.

----------


## perdiguera

> El valor de TODAS las exportaciones hortofrutícolas de la regíon de Murcia fue de 1425 millones de euros en el 2009 así que me resulta un poco dificil entender como el trasvase puede generar 2000 millones de euros en exportaciones...


Pues a 1425 millones al año se superan en menos de año y medio. ¿O es que sólo se pretende anular un año?. Quizá no se tiene en cuenta el agua de boca o la de industria o la de limpieza de, entre otros, los hospitales, colegios, mercados etc.
Claro que si no se tiene agua lo mejor será marcharse a donde haya en abundancia dejando los terrenos en secano, abandonados sin cultivar a expensas de las escorrentías, aumentando la desertización hasta que por fin se borre del mapa gran parte del sureste y pongamos entonces una industria de turismo del desierto, con sus camellos y todo, pero me parece que hasta para eso hace falta agua aunque sea poca.
¿Por cierto quién se va primero, el agricultor, los inmigrantes, con y sin papeles, los transportistas, las industrias de transformación, el de la panaderia, el del bar, el maestro de la escuela, el mecánico que arregla la maquinaria agrícola y el camión o las ratas?.

No será más sencillo dejar el trasvase, este y los que hay en otras zonas, de manera que se haga una gestión rigurosa del empleo del agua en todas las cuencas, por personas competentes, participando todas las cuencas afectadas. Eso sería mucho más fácil si desaparecieran los políticos de la gestión. Pero creo que ésto último es más dificil que anular los trasvases.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Pues a 1425 millones al año se superan en menos de año y medio. ¿O es que sólo se pretende anular un año?. Quizá no se tiene en cuenta el agua de boca o la de industria o la de limpieza de, entre otros, los hospitales, colegios, mercados etc.
> Claro que si no se tiene agua lo mejor será marcharse a donde haya en abundancia dejando los terrenos en secano, abandonados sin cultivar a expensas de las escorrentías, aumentando la desertización hasta que por fin se borre del mapa gran parte del sureste y pongamos entonces una industria de turismo del desierto, con sus camellos y todo, pero me parece que hasta para eso hace falta agua aunque sea poca.
> ¿Por cierto quién se va primero, el agricultor, los inmigrantes, con y sin papeles, los transportistas, las industrias de transformación, el de la panaderia, el del bar, el maestro de la escuela, el mecánico que arregla la maquinaria agrícola y el camión o las ratas?.
> 
> No será más sencillo dejar el trasvase, este y los que hay en otras zonas, de manera que se haga una gestión rigurosa del empleo del agua en todas las cuencas, por personas competentes, participando todas las cuencas afectadas. Eso sería mucho más fácil si desaparecieran los políticos de la gestión. Pero creo que ésto último es más dificil que anular los trasvases.


No entiendo muy bien este mensaje, 1425 millones son TODAS las exportaciones así que para saber cuando se supera esa cantidad habrá que saber qué porcentaje de esas exportaciones son debidas al trasvase y no lo sabemos, pero evidentemente cuando se dan estas cantidades se habla anualmente.

El problema es que ahora la zona de los camellos y el desierto es Castilla la Mancha o cuanto menos la Alcarria porque se llevan el agua al Levante entre otras cosas para esa industria típica de los desiertos y sus camellos que son los campos de golf.

Ah y ¿a qué técnicos hacemos caso a los que se oponen totalmente al trasvase (qué son muchos) por razones medioambientales?

----------


## perdiguera

En el gobierno de una nación no hay unanimidad, en los temas medioambientales tampoco.
No  he pedido unanimidad en las decisiones, eso eran otros tiempos, sino simplemente que personas con conocimientos, en general no sólo medioambientales, se reunan para decidir si se trasvasa y cuanto, si se reserva y cuanto y siempre cuando se hace.
Sé que hay opositores y favorables al trasvase, en éste foro y en la vida en general; las opiniones que se pueden leer aquí son diversas y generalmente toman la postura de la zona donde habitan los que las emiten.
Cada uno debe defender lo suyo con argumentos creíbles y alejados de la demagogia.
Lo único que es importante es que se respeten las opiniones de los contrarios, como decía Alfonso Guerra: "*estoy dispuesto a dar la mitad de mi sangre por que Ud. pueda dar y defender su postura contraria a la mía, la otra mitad es para defender mi postura frente a los que opinan como Ud*."
Cerrar, por cerrar, o abrir por abrir, no lleva a ningún sitio, es una postura intransigente desde mi humilde punto de vista

----------


## Nodoyuna

Queramos o no, son decisiones políticas y no técnicas. La decisión de poner en marcha un montón de regadios sin agua en Murcia es política y la decisión de hacer la infraetructura del trasvase es política.

Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dice de que debemos evitar argumentos demagógicos y a mi desde luego me lo parecen los que usted usaba: "que se borre del mapa gran parte del sureste y pongamos entonces una industria de turismo del desierto, con sus camellos y todo". Yo mismo he acusado de demagógico el uso el argumento de los campos de golf para ir en contra del trasvase, sí, pero esto era cuando en Murcia había 5 o 6 campos por lo que el consumo era mínimo, ahora con casi 45 campos (17 de ellos en construcción) ya no es demagogia, es un consumo de agua importantisimo.

Como usted podrá comprobar en general no estamos en contra  del trasvase, estamos en contra de la forma de gestionarlo, de las cantidades de agua que se llevan, de los problemas que tenemos en la cuenca cedente, y en Murcia debería haber un poco de solidaridad con nosotros despues de tantos años recibiendo ingentes cantidades de agua.

----------


## Salut

> Claro que si no se tiene agua lo mejor será marcharse a donde haya en abundancia dejando los terrenos en secano, abandonados sin cultivar a expensas de las escorrentías, aumentando la desertización hasta que por fin se borre del mapa gran parte del sureste.


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECK!!

Siempre que oigo este argumento me entran arcadas.

QUE LA DESERTIZACIÓN *LA ESTÁ CAUSANDO LA AGRICULTURA*.

El abandono de la agricultura es lo mejor que le puede suceder al suelo.

----------


## perdiguera

No lo entiendo: resulta ahora que Almería y su desierto, donde rodaron películas del Oeste hasta no hace mucho, son producto de que, hará no sé cuantos años, a alguien se le ocurrió regar.
Yo creía que la existencia de raices, mantenían la tierra vegetal a salvo de la escorrentía.
Claro que si no tienes tierra vegetal no te crecen raices, pero tampoco plantas.
Debo de volver a estudiar edafología, no sé cómo la aprobé hace treinta años.

----------


## Salut

En españa desiertos naturales apenas existen. El problema de la desertificación viene PRECISAMENTE porque la agricultura se pasa el santo día eliminando la cubierta vegetal.

Agricultura intensiva = suelos desnudos y mineralización de la m.o. a tope

Precisamente con el abandono de la agricultura, si existen los propágulos en el suelo (que con tanto herbicida tal vez hayan desaparecido, pero se pueden reintroducir), permite la recuperación de una cubierta más o menos permanente, y se favorecen los procesos de humificación.

Y sí, no se muy bien como has aprobao edafología sin entender esto tan elemental...

Será que algunos llamais "desierto" a la garriga mediterránea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

De verdad no es por polemizar, pero yo creo que los parajes donde abunda el esparto y el albardín o donde la vegetación dominante sea el cactus no son producto de que alguien regase tiempo atràs.
Y sí en España hay desiertos y más de un 30% de su superficie tiene problemas de desertización.
Las huertas están situadas donde hay más materia orgánica y agua, incluso en las sierras altas hay zonas con huerta cerca de los rios, lugares donde no he visto llevar tierra en camiones nunca para compensar las pérdidas de la erosión y sí para crear nuevas zonas.
Con la agricultura intensiva lo que pierde la tierra son nutrientes que se han de aportar en forma de abono.
Los pesticidas son otra cosa y de los propágulos te pongo lo que dice Wikipedia para mejor aclarar las cosas:

"_Los propágulos son una modalidad de reproducción asexual en vegetales, por la que se obtienen nuevas plantas y órganos individualizados. Los tejidos de la porción separada deben recuperar la condición de meristemos para producir todo el conjunto de órganos de la planta.

Como formas más importantes de propágulos tenemos:

Los estolones: ramas que, tras crecer mucho, llegan a tocar el suelo y enraízan engendrando una nueva planta. Esto ocurre en el fresal y muchas gramíneas. 
Los rizomas: tallos subterráneos que crecen alargados horizontalmente. Al cercenarse, originan nuevas plantas. Son típicas en los lirios. 
Los tubérculos: porciones más o menos esféricas de tallos subterráneos, ricos en material nutritivo. En su superficie se desarrollan las yemas (ojos) capaces de dar origen a una nueva planta. Ejemplos son la patata y la chufa. 
Los bulbos: tallos cortos y cónicos con una gran yema terminal rodeada por numerosas hojas que almacenan sustancias de reserva. En las axilas de estas hojas se forman los bulbos de renuevo. Estos bulbos se desprenden para dar lugar a una nueva planta. Ejemplos son la cebolla y el tulipán_". Fin de la cita.

La regeneración de la tierra, el uso de lombrices para mejorar la aireación y para el aumento de materia orgánica, el dejar la tierra descansar un periodo, barbecho, etc. son técnicas que desde tiempos inmemoriales se han empleado para mejorar los rendimientos agrícolas.
Por cierto yo no he "aprobao" edafología yo aprobé edafología en el año 1.978

----------


## perdiguera

> Queramos o no, son decisiones políticas y no técnicas. La decisión de poner en marcha un montón de regadios sin agua en Murcia es política y la decisión de hacer la infraetructura del trasvase es política.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dice de que debemos evitar argumentos demagógicos y a mi desde luego me lo parecen los que usted usaba: "que se borre del mapa gran parte del sureste y pongamos entonces una industria de turismo del desierto, con sus camellos y todo". Yo mismo he acusado de demagógico el uso el argumento de los campos de golf para ir en contra del trasvase, sí, pero esto era cuando en Murcia había 5 o 6 campos por lo que el consumo era mínimo, ahora con casi 45 campos (17 de ellos en construcción) ya no es demagogia, es un consumo de agua importantisimo.
> 
> Como usted podrá comprobar en general no estamos en contra  del trasvase, estamos en contra de la forma de gestionarlo, de las cantidades de agua que se llevan, de los problemas que tenemos en la cuenca cedente, y en Murcia debería haber un poco de solidaridad con nosotros despues de tantos años recibiendo ingentes cantidades de agua.


Perdón por escribir irónicamente y parecer demagógico, no es mi estilo.
Y digo irónicamente porque nadie en su sano juicio puede pensar que lo que Ud. (¿vamos a usar de ahora en adelante el Ud. cuando hablemos entre miembros?) entrecomilla, sea factible de que pueda pasar alguna vez.
En cuanto al número de campos de golf en construcción están como todo el boom inmobiliario asociado, parados y abandonados y como muchos de los terminados para desgracia de los promotores y subcontratistas y muchas más familias.
Yo también estoy en contra de unos trasvases como se han estado haciendo.
Pero también estoy en contra del cierre total del mismo.
Es posible que al final, nosotros que contamos una vez cada cuatro años, podamos organizar las cosas de una manera más justa y equitativa.
Lo que desconozco es cuanto tiempo faltará para llegar a ello.

----------


## Salut

^^ El espartal no es fruto de la escasez de agua, sino en gran parte de la explotación del esparto durante décadas -para la cual eliminaban cualquier planta que compitiera mínimamente-. Obivamente, tras tantos y tantos años desaparecieron las capas más fertiles y cualquier vestigio de la vegetación anterior. Simplificación del ecosistema y reducción de la cubierta vegetal, igualito que en la agricultura.

Las chumberas y cactáceas son en su gran mayoría plantas exóticas invasoras, que desplazan a la vegetación autóctona. De todas formas, la mayoría protegen el suelo que da gusto verlo... pero nada, "desierto" pa ti.

Otra de las causas de la desertificación de este país es el sobrepastoreo, pero es una presión que ha ido desapareciendo... mientras que la agricultura se ha ido intensificando, siendo ahora el principal factor de degradación del suelo.

Y si aún se mantiene la fertilidad en buena parte de las tierras murcianas es más por orografía que por prácticas agrícolas... porque la agricultura de conservación brilla por su ausencia allá abajo. 

Los barbechos "blancos" y el laboreo a lo bestia es el extremo opuesto a la conservación del suelo. Son técnicas de "pan para hoy, hambre para mañana" de toda la vida, por excesivamente mineralizantes y por dejar el suelo expuesto a los agentes erosivos. O como dirían nuestros mayores: "enriquecen al padre y empobrecen al hijo".

Si se abandona la agricultura en un lugar donde aun no se ha alcanzado el nivel de degradacion del espartal, y no se deja al salir de alli el suelo completamente muerto por la química y la mecánica, se tiene esto:
http://www.atlasdemurcia.com/conteni..._Picture30.jpg

^^ Lentiscos, palmitos y azufaifos. Muy lejos del desierto que hablas.

----------

